# l92 heads



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

where can i purchase these


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Summit, Jegs or click on this link.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lingenfelter makes 'em too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Summit, Jegs or click on this link.


It's AMAZING what google will do if people will just give it a chance.


----------

